# Waterwheel store alert



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I picked this up at HD or Lowe's a few days ago (can't recall which store). It was $38.

It's temporary until I find time to make my own--which might be a long time, since I've got so much going on

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...n/te/aff/10/aft/116584/postid/116584/<A HREF=
[/url]

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnICd-AsU6M


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll try for a photo










http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...n/re/aff/10/aft/116584/postid/171564/<A HREF=


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention a couple of things. It is solar-powered so at night it lights up.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks like a great find. I may have to chase down one of those. Thanks for posting


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Could you provide us with some measurements? In addition to the overall w, l, h, could you measure the door, please? Thanx, Gary


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll do so tonight, as it's at home and I'm not. I did take a photo of it last night lit up. Instruction say NOT to put it in shade. So I naturally put it in the shade behind a fence and under a shade tree. Much to my surprise, it lit up at night. I'll try and download the photo sometime today. I'm going to be modifying the contraption to include a flue and a door (I don't think there's an entry but I'll have to check. I'd like to say it's about 15" high and about 9 or 10 inches each side. There's a connection for your hose in back. I did a quick check and found it. Seems I got it at Lowe's. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_8429-48650-...6085__s?Ntk=i_products$rpp=15$No=90$Ntt=water 

EDIT: Oh, my, I just found the Specifications on that site and I guessed good. Height 15", Length 7.3, Width 10.5. Pretty good guess heh?


One thing you must do is to push a button on the bottom of the structure. That tiny button turns on the solar device. You only have to do it one time. If you don't, the solar power won't work. 


What I really like about the structure, besides that it would go well with multiple scales, is that the finish is dull and not shiny, making it appear realistic and old, like it's been there a long time. No plasticy look like a lot of garden accessories. If you're in a fix for time and want something quick, I highly recommend it.

Dave V.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's twilight view; you can see there are several lights, when you back up more, you can see reflection in water (not shown)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks great! Really not bad for 38 dollar!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Where in the store did you find it? I just went over to my local Lowe's (two miles from home!) and couldn't find one. I looked thru the garden section (outdoor) where they have the large water features and around the birdhoues and non-water lawn decorations inside. Not every store is going to have one today, I suppose, but I wonder if you found it over in kitchen appliances, or tools, or something.

jack


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

The "spitter" Grist Mill should be located near the outdoor pond supplies. Actual cost is 39.97 (plus local tax)

Note- DO NOT rely on the Lowe's on-line inventory location feature. I looked up my local store and it indicated none in stock. On a whim I went to the store and there was two on the shelf. Be sure to look over the unit. Check that the wheel moves freely and the solar panel on the chimney is intact. Turn the unit on (on the bottom) and cover the solar panel with your hand (to simulate nighttime) to check that the LED lights function. The "window" does light up but dimly. 

I did not find these listed on HD web site but they may be at other local garden centers. 


Steam On-- 
Jim


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a link to Lowe's in Cheyenne Wyo. $10 shipping and you can use they're store finder to find a store near you!! Regal

http://www.lowes.com/pd_8429-48650-...L=UserAccountView&storeId=10151&storeId=10151 


They also have them in Loveland Colo. and Longmont Colo. too!!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

The guy at my local store was good enough to check the computer for availability at the other local stores, and there are none around these parts. However, someone in the nearby store's pond dept said they had them last year. Figures. So I got on their website and ordered one. Free shipping on orders over $49. The grist mill was $39 something, plus ten bucks shipping. Figures.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

27.00 only at the lowes by me, out the door!


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Guess I need to get one on the way to work in the morning! Nice find!!!!!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I had a Lowes nearby! Darn! 

Sweet find and thanks for sharing! I'll be on the lookout now for this item! 

Chas 

P.S. I checked the online store finder and none of the 6 local (hour away plus) stores show it as avaiable.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi- I got one of the Lowes mills about 4 months ago for $27, looking later they were gone. Seasonal item. It has been in place on my outdoor RR for 3 months running every day with a pump in my pond to power the wheel. Still working great, as is the solar light warm glow at night. 

I would like to detail the building, so am looking on the forums for pictures of others mills. Wonderfull work by many. Would welcome pics or info from anyone detailing one. Also want to build a sluice, and have found many great shots of those as well.

Nice item, thanks for the heads up.

Jerry


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

glad you enjoy; the sluice is a must, I'd say, for realism (if you're into that). The great thing about it is there's no door so you can put one or simply make an annex to the building and put one there (what I plan to do). I'm working in 7/8 scale so the building is on the small side (1:13.7); although it is still plausible. 

My wife, kid, everyone loves the structure, as it gives movement to the garden besides the trains. If one doesn't have a canal like I do, one can put it near the pond or even make a streamless or pondless fountain. 

I plan to add a mill for wheat bag shipments after it has been ground to flour, and maybe have trains pull up and pick up the sacks 

Find these in SmartPond section of Lowe's; most of the workers there don't know it exists


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looked at Walmart today, none there, but no surprise our store sucks.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

They're at Lowe's not Walmart


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

FYI - Lowe's hasn't a clue how to do mailorder.

Since my local stores didn't have the "grist mill", I ordered one via Lowe's mailorder. It cost me $58 with shipping, tax, etc. It arrived with a bit of a crease in the carton and a bit of the roof broken off. They arranged for return shipping and sent me a second one. It arrived with a bit more of a crease in the carton and half the roof broken off.

Maybe if they didn't use such thin corrugated cardboard and/or used enough packing material and/or used a proper size box.

Maybe three'll be the charm.

jack


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just ordered myself one. With shipping $40.00 and change!! Only an hour and a half from me, but I couldn't drive there for the $10.00 shipping. Let's see if mine comes in pieces or complete!! Hopefully complete no damage!! Making improvements to my layout the past few weeks, this will make a neat addition to the layout. Wife says can't have a pond, but maybe a little pool with pump to run this and a little water fall, creek by it!! Won't say anything she probably will never notice!! Hah LOL Regal.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

If you want a little pond, check out at home depot, its black plastic tub for mixing cement. Just finished tonight placing a 3 foot bridge over it, with the waterwheel building next to it. Ill post some pics over the weekend or so.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

takevin 

I used one of those a few years ago; it's much much much less costly than a prefab pond and it's fairly indestructable; farmers, btw, use them as cattle troughs for food or water 

Dave


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

As mentioned in my earlier post, I couldn't locate the mill at any of the local Lowe's, so I got one via their website. It arrived quickly, but with a corner of the roof broken, so I emailed them and they arranged for pickup and shipped a second unit. It arrived - a wreck!

The chimney is totally broken off the roof and half of the section of the watertrough(?) and the pedestal that holds up the outer end of the axle was also broken off. Plus a few smaller chips, etc. In each case, the unit was wrapped in bubble wrap and a few of those air pillows were in the box, but nowhere near enough to keep the mill from flopping around in the box. Turn the box upside down and you hear a thunk as it drops.

To Lowe's credit (and to mine), they replied to my second email that they'll credit my card for the full amount and have a nice day. So I got the unit, however broken, for free.

I think some JB-Weld should do okay to hold it all together, a little paint here and there and I should be able to make it look like a decrepit old water mill long forgotten by the locals. I have no complaints. I would think Lowe's would be having a conversation with whomever packed those mills; might come from the factory that way. Costly to them, but a nice present for me.

One question for those who already have one - did you do anything with that window with the cardboard insert? I considered removing it, but, since I have a view of it from the inside, I see it's just an empty space plugged with cardboard. Perhaps I'll find some wood grain material to cover it, or just try to simulate a boarded up window with a bit of paint. I already have the JB-Weld, so this project is pretty much free.

JackM


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

THought it was a good idea, made tonight a small bio canister filter with pump which will be in the pond so to speak. The wife is already having a small cow lol about more grass taken away so this was the best way to go to have water under the bridge without taking up a lot of real estate till we buy a farm in year or two then i can go hog crazy.  Im guessing its at least 20 or so gallons waay smaller then some of my ponds in the past but good for the needs for now. I plan on detailing the waterwheel bulding ie weather it and do something with that window and add a door to it.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I had the mill sitting in the kitchen last night and was surprised to find it lighted up. The "porch light" looks nice, but the chimney seems a little thin - probably wouldn't be glowing unless the interior was on fire. Guess I have an advantage since its completely separated from the roof; make it easier to paint the inside of it. If your chimney is still attached, most any hammer will do.

The window also lets some light out around the edges. I have some tar-like flashing cement from actually doing some work on my house's roof, I'll bet a coat of that will blacken the window real good.

JackM


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 13 Aug 2010 02:01 PM 
As mentioned in my earlier post, I couldn't locate the mill at any of the local Lowe's, so I got one via their website. It arrived quickly, but with a corner of the roof broken, so I emailed them and they arranged for pickup and shipped a second unit. It arrived - a wreck!

The chimney is totally broken off the roof and half of the section of the watertrough(?) and the pedestal that holds up the outer end of the axle was also broken off. Plus a few smaller chips, etc. In each case, the unit was wrapped in bubble wrap and a few of those air pillows were in the box, but nowhere near enough to keep the mill from flopping around in the box. Turn the box upside down and you hear a thunk as it drops.

To Lowe's credit (and to mine), they replied to my second email that they'll credit my card for the full amount and have a nice day. So I got the unit, however broken, for free.

I think some JB-Weld should do okay to hold it all together, a little paint here and there and I should be able to make it look like a decrepit old water mill long forgotten by the locals. I have no complaints. I would think Lowe's would be having a conversation with whomever packed those mills; might come from the factory that way. Costly to them, but a nice present for me.

One question for those who already have one - did you do anything with that window with the cardboard insert? I considered removing it, but, since I have a view of it from the inside, I see it's just an empty space plugged with cardboard. Perhaps I'll find some wood grain material to cover it, or just try to simulate a boarded up window with a bit of paint. I already have the JB-Weld, so this project is pretty much free.

JackM



Well, I ordered the grist mill too, took em 4 secs to process their money, 9 days as of yesterday,no arrival of order, so I called Lowes, remember I ordered through the Cheyenne Wyo store which is an 1 1/2 from me but I can't drive there for $10 thus shipped it. She located my order said it would be delivered today by fed ex. I explained to her some of the guys here say they are coming in broken, and or damaged they also charged me sales tax 1st time on any on line purchase I have paid sales tax and then it was wrong also, so after visiting with her the pkg came through the door the box was dinged and bent no seal around or tape on the bottom. Upon opening it no inner box just the grist mill sitting in the middle with air pillows around it nothing on the bottom. Wheel was laying in the bottom and mill base was broken in one big piece and looks like 3-5 smaller pieces which I found floating in the box. Immediately called Lowe's and they are having someone call me within 24hrs. wanted to know if I wanted a replacement, but I explained they are all coming that way according to several guys. So told her they are probably wasting their and my time by doing that. Told her I could send pics of it and then also I could go "LIVE" with her and show her on the internet right from my living room!!! She just said she would have someone get in touch with me. So waiting now to see what they will do very disappointed in the service, and the handling of the product told her she should get on to fixing that area first. Oh ordered from Cheyenne Wyo. they shipped from N. Carolina!!???????????????? We'll see how they will handle the problem next!! Regal


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

i still don't see why you can't get them in your local Lowe's. They're in every one I visited. They just hide them away in the pond supply section and the workers there are generally ill informed


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

SE-18 - My neighborhood store computer-checked the other three stores in town and all reported none in stock. One store said they recalled having them last year.

BlueRegal - welcome to my group. I used a clear epoxy to reattach a corner of the roof and the big break across the lower area. They came out pretty hard to see. The chimney had two sides broken fairly cleanly at the roofline. The other two sides had lost pieces over half an inch in one or both directions. I used J-B Weld on the two mating sides and I probably could pick up the entire building by the chimney! Definitely solid. Could've used J-B on the lower section, too; it's a nice concrete grey color.

I stopped off at a hobby store and found some very thin brass sheet for a few bucks. Thin enough to crease with a fingernail. I used it just like a roofer would use aluminum sheet for flashing around a chimney. I would've preferred a silver material, but they were out of stock.



















To glue the flashing down I used Permatex Black Rubber Sealant, an RTV-type sealant that's a bit thinner than most of the others. If I'd been able to get a silver material of this thinness I probably would apply a wash of thinned black paint to make it look like aging aluminum flashing. This brass needs to be painted black. But first I'm going to try, just to see what I get, some actual flashing adhesive - tar - that I've used to seal a leak in my garage roof. I'm going to thin it with a lot of paint thinner and see if I can darken this brass enough (and hide my fingerprints) to make it look realistic without losing the metallic appearance. Maybe it'll look right on the exposed J-B Weld as well. 

But I can't complain. Since Lowe's refunded my entire cost and let me keep the mill, I'm only out a couple dollars for the flashing.

Neither of my units had an inner box either. Just shipped with the air pillows and bubble wrap. All it took was someone in the shipping chain to plop a heavier box on top ot it, and the box folds and breaks the ceramic. Someone might want to check Lowe's job openings for "rocket scientist".

JackM


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Still haven't heard back from them yet, but after I re-visited the site to see how the wheel that was laying in the box attached, I see now they have raised they're price to $39.95????? Also for the guy who said I don't know why you don't just go to the store, the closest one to me is in Cheyenne Wyo. which is an hour and a half each way, and about $35 minimum for gas for the round trip shipping on this was only $10. Can't drive there and back for that and nothing I need there to make the trip anyway except that. Thanks for posting what you did Jack I'm waiting to hear what they want to do I suppose they want to replace it and pick this one up, which I would probably receive another one damaged again, maybe even worse!! Wait and see what they will do, and let you guys know!!! Regal


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice job, Jack, looks like you got a deal! 

I want to add a flue to mine, instead of using the nipple they provide (which works fine). Will be doing some scratchbuilding. 

Dave


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

make sure snap a pic o two when done


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Follow up to my situation. So far I'm not impressed with they're customer service, at least with me anyway!! I am now forced to wait until she gets one in stock from wherever, somewhere! Was offered a $15 gift card, she wouldn't credit my card said they keep NO information, DUH!! I could give it to her if she would issue any credit. Told her I possibly could glue it but wouldn't take less than $20 credit, with no response! So now I told her I did NOT want the damaged one picked up till I received an intact one. Explained some have gotten replacement sent to them and it's in worse shape than the first one!! She agreed so now here I sit waiting on when she gets one in stock to ship to me expedited, could have resolved right on phone with $20 credit to my card but NO, like most Corp. she want's to go the HARD and LONGEST, and most expensive way for the Corp. and to **** with the customer who gave them what I consider a reasonable offer to keep they're damaged goods. Will post the outcome once I know what it is!! Oh and yeah somewhere during the conversation I asked to speak to her supervisor or someone higher up on the food chain, and was told everyone was gone, and wouldn't be back????????????????????? Hmmmmmmmmmmm!! Anyways let you know what happens good, bad, indifferent or whatever!!!! As of this point I don't think I will be ordering anything from Lowe's in the near or distant future!! Disappointed here in Trainville Regal The item is very neat if you can go get it physically in person, so the gorillas packing this stuff don't have a chance to do "they're thingy" Hah LOL Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, here is the END to my story. After several phone calls from Chatty Kathy (customer relations) She had a new one sent out! (carefully pkgd according to her) Arrived two days later think she shipped it priority or one day delivery, so sure that was fairly costly to them. It arrived pkgd better, but the Fed Ex driver not sure if intentionally or un-intentionally hid the big smack to one side of the box. It had a hole in it about 4-6 inches high and 3inches wide. Upon taking Grist Mill out of box and inspecting, it looked ok, and I proceeded to put the water wheel on got it to the kitchen (better light) and the wooden post that goes from the base to the top of the roof, came loose, and it had pieces of ceramic on the bottom and the top, not a big problem can glue or fix that. So other than that it looked ok. So Chatty Kathy calls next day. Now mind you they could have been out of this for $20 discount on the first one. I asked her what she would work out with me if I kept both, I also advised her of the slight damage on the second one. Also she couldn't definitely advise me whether or not they had rectified the biggest problem which was packing better at the dist. point! She said the $15 discount again, which on the first one wasn't enough. So we settle for her having the first one picked up and $15 discount for my trouble on both. So UPS picked up the damaged one on Friday I believe 2 days after I last spoke with Chatty Kathy. So I now have a pretty much in tack Gristmill which is nice. Lights up really nice at night, wish the window light was as bright as the one over the actual water wheel, but maybe once I have water running through it will be ok. My point through all of this is 1. If you want one I would try to get to Lowe's and pick it up in person. 2. Lowe's could have been out of this situation for $20 on the first somewhat damaged 1st delivery. I wonder how much they spent to overnite another one, and then the $15 on the second one?????????????? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Hah LOL Regal 

Anyways I have a Grist Mill now, and they are charging $10 more now on the same one. Suppose maybe to defer their costs on all the damaged ones sent out, and we still don't know if they have examined their shipping and or how they are packing future ones sent out!!!! Oh if you are wondering as I did why they send out without the original box they came in, she told me they come packed two to a box, the second one I got was packaged with the original packing box.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Regal -

Congratulations on running the Lowe's gauntlet successfully! Between the two of us they certainly lost more than a few bucks because of their sloppy packing.

I installed my mill into the layout a few days ago; still needs to have the landscaping filled in in a few places around it, especially the missing roadbed at the head of the bridge. With a little luck I'll be hooking some water to the nipple on the left. The idea is to run a small hose from the garden hose faucet at the patio - about 20 feet away - and turn on a steady stream to turn the wheel when I have visitors. There's a gap to the rear of the mill, not visible in the photo, which I'll use to install a small covered sluiceway (I think that's what you'd call it) to explain how the water gets from a not visible opening in the rock wall to the wheel. Who knows, maybe they'll believe it.

I boarded up the window because I wasn't fond of the white space the way it was built. It definitely cuts down the amount of light, but that blank space didn't do much for me. Please post a photo if you do anything with it.

The dark areas of the roof are the end result of the "flashing" I installed to cover the major damage the building suffered in shipping. I could've bought some black paint, but instead - in the name of realism - I took some actual roofing tar and diluted it with paint thinner. It took many coats to get rid of the shine of the metal I used for the flashing (earlier posting).

I made out like a bandit on this one, since Lowe's ended up letting me keep the (second) broken mill while refunding my entire cost. Maybe they'e learned from dealing with a couple ol' cusses like us.

And thanks to whomever posted the original note about these mills. It's the first building on the CCRR.

JackM


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey that looks great Jack what if you found a hobby place that had a window frame you could just glue to the surface of the big white space on that window you boarded up???? I'm thinking that's what I'll try. I have 5 buildings to place, have been working on a problem area on my track put in a x wide switch everything ok, then all of a sudden derails the boxcar behind the dash 9 think i have it fixed so now to place the new buildings. The Grist Mill, Bonner Mine, Virginia Mills Grainery, Walker Terminal, and Pauls dry goods. Finished em yesterday, drilling holes for solar lighting, have that done now have to put two roofs on waiting on some parts missing to the Vilginia Mill building, then re-name all and place. Some of them today hopefully. Hot Hot Hot Hot out there!! Regal


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought of getting some wood or plastic strips to create a window frame within the opening, but I found the clapboard siding and figured it'd take a lot less time. I'm not too good playing with pick-up sticks. Since this is the only building on the RR so far, I've got a lot of building to do.

Wish there were more kits available for those of us with railroads in the contemporary U.S. era. Most everything I see is 19th century, European, or Wild West.

JackM


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado MOdel Structures has some nice buildings, some up to the 50's era or so.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Jack, Colo Models has some neat buildings. I just put together 3 of em the Walker Terminal, The Virginia Mills Grainery, and the Bonner Mine! They all came out nice the Bonner Mine is a little challenging, if you get that one make sure you take little 3-4inch cedar planks and place them between every joint that could collapse. The little joint clamps with the kit don't work so well and building will collapse after laying flat and you try to stand up to finish building. Mike Curry and myself have some good hints.. Watch his videos, and or mine on our "live" channel listed below. If you can join me and whoever else shows up today mid afternoon, I'm going to broadcast live for awhile, and you can see the buildings I've built. Here are the links to Mike's channel and mine. Regal 

http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel/ 

http://www.livestream.com/mauimikes/


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry if this is getting a bit off-thread. I left off one detail about having a tough time finding suitable building kits:

*1:29 !* When it comes to buildings, we seem to be the pariahs of G scale.

On the other hand, thanks, Jerry, for the note about Colorado Model Structures. They're panels are 1:24 but they look like they could look reasonable, especially the "stone" as opposed to "brick", since stone can be most any size. I might just order a few pieces and see what I think. They do indicate that the builder needs to brace things well. Sounds like a good time to build a cube of maybe 1/4" plexiglass and glue the Colorado panels on. You got real "glass" windows and a nicely sealed structure.

Hmmmm.....


JackM


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

If anyone else has a problem with the wheel slipping out of its hole, I found that putting a little black tubing over the end will hold it in place.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

My Black & Decker blower knocks it right off when I'm trying to clear the leaves from the neighbor's tree. 

Otherwise, I haven't had any problem with the wheel at all, other than trying to stop down the water flow so the wheel doesn't spin like a pinwheel. The restrictor doesn't restrict enough and the valve is kinda on or off. But if I get it jussstttt right it looks pretty good. 

JackM


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine's been working fine. I have so much water that I had to use an undershot approach. You can see it here near the end. 

I do have to lubricate the axle as it sometime squeeks  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn0du2PzDyQ


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

That's some canal you've got there! Mine is - literally - a drop in the bucket. I may have to remember the dry ice idea. It wouldn't float along in mine as in yours, although that's both neat and eerie (canal humor).


----------

